# Good Thoroughbred bloodlines for eventing???



## Quazzle (15 September 2008)

My little thoroughbredmare's pedigree:

Which ancestors are famous for siring good eventing horses?

I know Brigadier Gerard, Saunter, Sadler's Wells, Vain, Red God, Suave Dancer, Wolver Hollow, ... are good sires but what about that little girl's pedigree?

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=sorlerine

thanks!


----------



## AJBliss (15 September 2008)

You'll find favourable notes on some of the names in her pedigree on this site, which I have found useful in the past for investigating TB sporthorse pedigrees with names I'm not familiar with:  

http://www.meadowviewfarm.com/TBSHbloodlines.htm

In America, most of the sporthorses I rode were TB or TBx in origin, and it's useful to know which ones have that extra bit of jump and soundness in the pedigree.  I'm sure others on here will have some more input on what to look for!


----------



## seabiscuit (15 September 2008)

Sir Ivor was the most influential TB sire in France for top class showjumping
Sir Gaylord is also v.influential.
Bold Lad- in the pedigree of many, many top Irish sport horse stallions, was the grandsire of capt John Ledinghams Kibaha

High Top, Hyperion, Grey Soveriegn, My Babu, Raise a Native,Turn to,(jaguar mail )buckpasser, crepello also v.predominant..

Oh another- Luthier. very predominant sire.

Busted-very good sire. ( Shaab etc etc)

And of course, Precipitation ( sire of Furisio) AND his half brother, Persian Gulf


----------



## JuliaFSH (15 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Sir Ivor was the most influential TB sire in France for top class showjumping

[/ QUOTE ]

I would beg to differ on this. Sir Ivor was influential, but Rantzau was by far the more influential in french breeding. This is a quote I found:

"From 1971 to 1973 Rantzau was the leading sire of dressage horses, show jumpers and event horses in France. He is regarded as the best Thoroughbred stallion who ever entered the French breeding industry of sport horses."

Rantzau is the sire of Cor de la Bryere amongst many others.


----------



## machannah (15 September 2008)

AJBliss - what a great site, really interesting, and liking the info about line breeding


----------



## Quazzle (16 September 2008)

Yes. Thank you very much! What about Raise A Native (she's inbred on him)? And Princequillo?


----------



## cissiny (19 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes. Thank you very much! What about Raise A Native (she's inbred on him)? And Princequillo? 

[/ QUOTE ]

In my humble opinion:
Raise a Native - not bad
Princequillo - the more the better 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, he's very very very important in sporthorse pedigrees.

Best wishes, Cissi


----------



## cissiny (19 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I would beg to differ on this. Sir Ivor was influential, but Rantzau was by far the more influential in french breeding. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree 100%. In my opinion, there are a few TB stallions that were more influential than Sir Ivor in French breeding.
Rantzau of course, but don't forget Laudanum, Furioso etc.

Best wishes,
Cissi


----------



## cissiny (19 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Bold Lad- in the pedigree of many, many top Irish sport horse stallions, was the grandsire of capt John Ledinghams Kibaha


[/ QUOTE ]

I agree about Bold Lad - or rather, I agree on both Bold Lad's... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 There were two very influential stallions with that name, you know.

Bold Lad born 62 by Bold Ruler ex Misty Morn
Bold Lad born 64 by Bold Ruler ex Barn Pride

Best wishes,
Cissi


----------



## cissiny (19 September 2008)

I like your mare's pedigree, I'd like to focus on one individual though - Riverman.

Riverman had a very strong pedigree himself, seen both with racing eyes and sporthorse eyes. He has indeed been influential.

Some sire sons:

Azimut (sire of Tout va Bien, int eventer)

Blanc Rivage (sire of the dressage horses Comdis Desmond, Grand Seigneur, First Utopia, Comiek and Frida, the jumper Davinci; damsire of dressage horses Pompidou and Nicomedes, jumpers Grandioos, Idora and Jade)

Dunphy (sire of Philistin, int eventer)

First Trinity (sire of Irst Trinity, int eventer)

Irish River (good sire of jumpers, his sons has produced int eventers)

Rivelago (sire of Rivtor de Landette, int eventer)

River River (sire of Red River, int eventer)

Riverval (sire of Buccaneer's Creek, int eventer)

Sir Godfrey (sire of Southern Ben, int eventer)

Sulaafah (sire of Lord Killinghurst, int eventer)

Underworld (one of the most underestimated stallions I know... Sadly passed away this year... Sire and damsire of a few very good eventers and jumpers)

Best wishes,
Cissi


----------



## balmonty (31 May 2010)

Love this thread.  We have a similar one going in Australia as I have been trying to build up a database of current influential sires so we dont wait 20 years to realise what 'were' really good horses.

Our opinions are fairly similar on a lot of horses, but as you would see on your thoroughbred pedigrees there are a lot of horses in the pedigree from NZ, France, USA, AUS and UK.  The stallions do travel in the breeding seasons so we have quite similar bloodlines.  To have a look and contribute to what the Aussies are saying click on the link below and 'view sire feedback'

http://thoroughbredsoffthetrack.com.au


----------



## criso (31 May 2010)

When i was looking up my boys pedigree found this about Sicambre on all breed pedigree.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/sicambre

"For sporthorses: Sire of Sacramento Song - influential TB jumper sire. Sought after in many European stud books including Holsteiner."

But that's more showjumpers than eventers.


----------



## balmonty (17 June 2010)

Hi all, have started a website for thoroughbreds off the track in Australia with a section on sire feedback for influential thoroughbreds.  A lot of our bloodlines are pretty similar as the thoroughbred stallions and their progeny travel the world.

If you click on the link below and click on 'view sire feedback' you will see what information is being built up about sires.  Photos available on a lot of the feedback also.  It has been fascinating finding out what bloodlines that have influenced international horses are hiding in some of the broodmares in paddocks.

I welcome anyone from all over the worlds input and photos.

http://thoroughbredsoffthetrack.com.au


----------



## jervis (17 June 2010)

I love tb lines.  The original mare in question has Nasrullah which I love to see, he is also in the dam line of Alligator Fontaine. I would alswys like to see Buckpasser.

The best tb blood right now though, looks like Heraldik who is the sire of Sam Griffiths Happy Times (winner Chatsworth 2010), Butts Leon (2nd Babminton 2010) and Butts Abraxas (Gold medalist 2008).  I see now that he is represented by Royaldik who is actually out of Heraldik's full sister.  I was looking at some photos of him this week on Facebook, super looking horse.


----------



## catts (17 June 2010)

I look for Bold Lad (ex Barn Pride) too as I love his type. As far as I can gather it seems to goes back to Swynford who was a substantial thoroughbred http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/swynford. 

I also like to see Big Game, who appears in alot of TB and Sporthorse pedigrees.

Also like:
Olden Times
Spiritus 
Abernant


----------



## balmonty (18 June 2010)

Someone mentioned Luthier.  He is the sire of Twig Moss how appears in a lot of Australian Pedigrees.  Twig Moss progeny are really trainable.  Can anyone tell me more about Luthier or give me some names of progeny that have done well?

http://thoroughbredsoffthetrack.com.au


----------



## spinner1 (19 June 2010)

A few more for the mix...

Andrew Nicholson has a few by Fines (spanish TB) and Hand in Glove who was Jaguar Mails sire


----------



## Bearskin (19 June 2010)

Derring Do (sire of High Top who was sire of Miner's Lamp) had a very good reputation.
Hoist The Flag
Ben Faerie
Just A Monarch/Happy Monarch
Primitive Rising
Rapid Pass
Heraldik
Stan The Man
Blue Cliff


----------

